# Prince of Persia warrior within



## kyektulu (Nov 4, 2005)

*I am wondering has anybody played this game yet?

I bought it for my partner for his birthday a few months ago but he hasnt played it yet as he has next to no spare time. So I am thinking of giving it a whirl.
I have heard alot of great stuff about it but want some feedback from u guys before I trust in these rumours.
Is it like a RPG? 
As these are my fave sort of games... well the only games I ever play really.

*


----------



## Shoegaze99 (Nov 5, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> Is it like a RPG?


Not even remotely. It's a pure reflex-driven action game based around intense platforming and fighting.

It's also a pale imitation of the game preceding it, Sands Of Time, which was one of the best games of the last five years.


----------



## Teir (Nov 5, 2005)

Shoegaze99 said:
			
		

> Sands Of Time, which was one of the best games of the last five years.



Agreed.   
Sorry, i havent tried the new one as yet but the original was fantastic. I was hoping for more of the same with this one, but if what your saying is correct Shoegaze99,.......well, thats the way it goes with sequels 
I spose *shrug*


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 5, 2005)

I didn't play sands of time but I did play warrior within at first it was fun then it got very repeatitive so I just lost interest


----------



## Shoegaze99 (Nov 5, 2005)

Teir said:
			
		

> if what your saying is correct Shoegaze99,.......well, thats the way it goes with sequels
> I spose *shrug*


Here is the sad news about Warrior Within:

First, they shifted the focus from the great puzzles and level design to the combat, really beefing up the combat engine and making it a key part of the game. But the fighting is not why you play Prince of Persia. You play Prince of Persia for the insane acrobatics and flawless level design and ingenious traps. The move towards a LOT more fighting was a bad choice, in my opinion.

Second, they changed the tone of the game from a whimsical Arabian fairy tale to a typically dark, brooding rOXXOr video game. The lush pseudo-Arabian music was replaced with a heavy metal soundtrack, and the down to Earth prince was turned into an angsty, angry badass who cursed and was nasty and mean. They even changed voice actors.

Lastly, there is a lot of back-tracking in Warrior Within, where you must traverse the same level multiple times to move on. In Sands Of Time, it's a constant forward motion, making the game move forward at a really brisk clip. With Sands Of Time, it was a constant stream of new stuff to do. Not so much here.

Kyektulu, if you only really like RPGs, don't bother with this game ... however, if you're willing to try something new and want a really flawless game experience, I can't recommend Prince of Persia: Sand Of Time enough.


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 5, 2005)

I completely agree.  If you are willing to give the Prince of Persia franchise a chance, do so with Sands of Time.  Besides, you may wish to consider that it is nicer on the wallet than the sequel.  There is a Sands of Time review of  mine floating away somewhere on this board.

I haven't played the sequel, but every player and critic has pointed out the focus shift in the game play, and I thought the fighting could get a bit repetitive in the first one, and that had the saving grace of good enviroments, sequences, tone, and puzzles.


----------

